# A Desert Island Choice



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

You are stranded on a desert island and luckily you have your iPhone and a solar charger. However, unfortunately the iPhone got some salt water on it and will only play one track in your playlist. Which one would you be happiest to have for however long you'll be stuck:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bach Brandenburg concertos, because it is a very deep music with layer upon layer of complexity, so that I would not be bored that fast with it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Symphony 40, Mozart.

It's perfect!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

You will have 2 choices because 4' 33" will always be available as an alternative


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

I may need to have plenty to go at, so Opus Clavicembalisticum by Sorabji. Or if I was feeling optimistic Sonata no.6 by Scriabin.


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

Wagner Ring Cycle.

I suppose "the clank" would lose something in the translation . . .


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Giulio Cesare what else ok mayb ...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ring Cycle for me too - as long as the libretti were miraculously washed up in a bottle.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll go with Bach's WTC.


----------



## chefmclean (Jan 28, 2018)

Barber’s Knoxville would be my choice atm


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

To have the first movement of Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 playing while I gaze at the majestic and clear mid-ocean night sky, knowing there's a record out there with this very piece on it....I'll go with that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

My choice would be the Beethoven "*Hammerklavier*" or "*Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel*" of Johannes Brahms. If they weren't available my reserved piece would be Bach/Busoni "*Chaconne in D*".


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Mahler's "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen," obviously (especially since I'd probably go crazy anyway).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Verdi*'s masterpiece: *Don Carlo*, till eternity


----------



## Gwithian (Mar 2, 2018)

First movement of Beethoven’s Third Symphony, for me. It’s rich enough to keep me interested for years!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gwithian said:


> First movement of Beethoven's Third Symphony, for me. It's rich enough to keep me interested for years!


Any special recording/ conductor?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd pick John Luther Adams's _Become Ocean_, as it would remind me of the endless, rolling seas... oh, wait...


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Handel's 'Messiah' - I've heard it a million times and never get sick of it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacck said:


> Bach Brandenburg concertos, because it is a very deep music with layer upon layer of complexity, so that I would not be bored that fast with it.


I'll go with the Brandenburgs also .


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm going to step out of the usual to answer this one.

Lately, I've been listening to quite a lot of music by the 20th C Swedish composer, _Alan Pettersson_. I first sampled his music a few years and found it too austere for my tastes at that time. I thought it was about time to give it another go, and have become fond of much of it, now finding it a lot less miserable and dark than I had previously imagined.

Of the various symphonies, I would say that I have a slight preference for _Symphony No 7_. It's perhaps not something that grabs you immediately, but after a few listens it grows on you, and I reckon would be very good material for pondering the mysteries of the sea (and loneliness).

I could imagine myself under a palm tree listening to it, whilst waiting for the lobster to finish off cooking on my beach bar-b-q, and my island slave (yes I found one) carefully cooling a bottle of vintage Bollinger champagne in the waterfall just behind my luxury tree-house apartment.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. Must be performed by Joshua Bell. Better still, take him and asmf with me to perform it lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Gwithian said:


> First movement of Beethoven's Third Symphony, for me. It's rich enough to keep me interested for years!


Brilliant!! Totally agree. Riches indeed and unparalleled. Oh, except for Bach.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Genoveva said:


> I'm going to step out of the usual to answer this one.
> 
> Lately, I've been listening to quite a lot of music by the 20th C Swedish composer, _Alan Pettersson_. I first sampled his music a few years and found it too austere for my tastes at that time. I thought it was about time to give it another go, and have become fond of much of it, now finding it a lot less miserable and dark than I had previously imagined.
> 
> ...


Oh, lobster! Google that and 'Jordan Peterson' and see what you get!!!


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know, but Richard Clayderman's Ballade Pour Adeline would be a nice choice, since it should encourage my spirit to get off the island.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Can I have a playlist entitled The Complete List Of Everything?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Philip Glass - Days and Nights in Rocinha.

I never tire of this.


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

chefmclean said:


> Barber's Knoxville would be my choice atm


Desert island -- Sylvia McNair singing Knoxville -- I don't think I could handle it.

And just on the off chance that you haven't heard her performance on Telarc with the ASO, do yourself a favor and take a listen.


----------



## Hampshirelad (Feb 24, 2018)

the lark ascending ralph vaughan williams, for me it would remind of England while on the desert island and I could watch the birds hovering above while listening to this wonderful piece.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A spoken survival guide to stand a chance to survive and be rescued from the island so I can happily listen to all the music I want for the rest of my life while the rest of you are rotting away stuck with one piece of music driving you crazy. Muahahaha.:devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Stockhausen _Telemusik , _as it could serve multiple purposes 1. Listen to it, 2. Keep insects and other rodents away and 3. Might attract an outer space alien to save me.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Stockhausen _Telemusik , _as it could serve multiple purposes 1. Listen to it, 2. Keep insects and other rodents away and 3. *Might attract an outer space alien to save me*.


If it doesn't attract a giant octopus from the deep ocean first.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> If it doesn't attract a giant octopus from the deep ocean first.


As long as it is not radioactive I could eat it

_"It Came from Beneath the Sea"






_

Was a cool double bill with the "_Creature with the Atom Brain"

_"American gangster Frank Buchanan (Granger) forces former Nazi scientist Wilhelm Steigg (Gaye) to create zombies by resurrecting corpses through atomic radiation in order to help him exact revenge on his enemies" 
-wow maybe I should make this a post a go with Wagner and Hitler


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *As long as it is not radioactive I could eat it*
> 
> _"It Came from Beneath the Sea"
> View attachment 102064
> ...


I would like to see you try with your pocket knife. Also Godzilla could come around and flame you.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> I would like to see you try with your pocket knife. Also Godzilla could come around and flame you.


Would save on rubbing sticks together


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Would save on rubbing sticks together


Better let the Russians know your travel plans, so they could make contact for you in case.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Better let the Russians know your travel plans, so they could make contact for you in case.


What, so that they can bring some Vodka and maybe some Shostakovich, would make a good change after all that Stockhausen


----------



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> I'll go with Bach's WTC.


Without question


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

drnlaw said:


> Desert island -- Sylvia McNair singing Knoxville -- I don't think I could handle it.
> 
> And just on the off chance that you haven't heard her performance on Telarc with the ASO, do yourself a favor and take a listen.


Thanks for the heads-up. I'm listening on YouTube and having a barbecue on my desert island.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

Heifetz performing Bruch Scottish Fantasy


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I would hope there at least would be something I have never really come to grips with as all my favourite compositions are already etched in my head. After pondering on this I'd wish for something like Messiaen's Catalogue d'oiseaux to stretch the mind and then make it go crazy.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I would chuck the cell phone into the sea

music exists in the mind


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Schumann's Symphonic Etudes


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Mozart, the opening movement of PC 21, an allegro of such sweeping and generous music it'd give me hope that I might be rescued. But when I'd listen to it, I'd want to be left alone with it...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini's Armida, bit of fun on the island.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sibelius Symphony No. 2, Finale - If it's the finale of my life, I want it to be a finale to end all finales.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In addition to some sunblock, the complete Mozart and Haydn Piano Sonatas performed on fortepiano by Ronald Brautigam is all I would need....maybe a supermarket....maybe a medicinal marijuana store....


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

hpowders said:


> In addition to some sunblock, the complete Mozart and Haydn Piano Sonatas performed on fortepiano by Ronald Brautigam is all I would need....maybe a supermarket....maybe a medicinal marijuana store....


:lol: I like the way you think, hpowders! Get it all in there, and that desert island becomes Bermuda! Can I join you?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Strauss Four Last Songs.
Has to be


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Beet131 said:


> :lol: I like the way you think, hpowders! Get it all in there, and that desert island becomes Bermuda! Can I join you?


I would guess hp is taking Ronald and a piano with him too


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beet131 said:


> :lol: I like the way you think, hpowders! Get it all in there, and that desert island becomes Bermuda! Can I join you?


Sure! EddieVarese can bring the Tequila!

He also has the expertise to build a bridge so when the sunblock runs out, we can get the heck out of there!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

These will do for now.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Pugg said:


> These will do for now.


Okay now, your salt-damaged iPhone can only play one. Which is it going to be?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Okay now, your salt-damaged iPhone can only play one. Which is it going to be?


With a gun pointed at me:


----------

